# mammoth tooth??



## RRLOVER (Aug 7, 2012)

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=87f3a7f4aa&view=att&th=138fd0aeb205c360&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw

I know everyone loves the blue,but what do you think about the red.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't see anything?

in general, I like the red, but sometimes it just reminds me too much of a root canal procedure, like blood and bone/tooth. Makes me cringe amd I have passed on several of such pieces. A calming ocean blue is much nicer 

Stefan


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/asset.php?fid=7521&uid=416&d=1344386249

can you see this?


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep. That's nice, I have some like that also. I also like the one on the right.

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 7, 2012)

I like it, but it is a bit loud sometimes--it looks like a giant candy cane sometimes. I think red mammoth tooth spacers where you just get three layers are awesome.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 8, 2012)

I like them all. I can see the red tooth with something like redwood for a spacer.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 8, 2012)

The red looks great. Eamon is onto the arrangement as a spacer. One red dentine layer, with a white enamel layer on each side to comprise the spacer would kill! These ones cut on a bias aer good and bad. Good in that it maximizes the reveal of the red, but only on two sides, bad in that to get the nicest spacer, you loose a triangle of material on each end of the block.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 8, 2012)

They're all very nice, but the blue just stands out from the rest. There really is something about it. As for the red, you could get an amazing spacer from the top dentyne line, down to the third. The second tiny one is a cool little pop of red.


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 11, 2012)

My tooth arrived yesterday.The red is not so candy as I thought it was going to be,it should work for a ferrule.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 12, 2012)

Wowsa. Those are amazing.


----------



## hax9215 (Aug 12, 2012)

Are any of these for sale? I am interested in the gray one. Beautiful pieces.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------

